# Dell 1320c Laserdrucker - schwarze Farbe bleibt nicht richtig haften!



## klaerchen (1. März 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen das Problem, daß mein Dell Laserdrucker die schwarze Toner-Farbe nicht mehr richtig auf das Papier bringt. Es erscheint immer z.B. eine doppelte Schrift bzw ein deutlicher Schatten. Das sieht echt vermurkst aus!
Bei der Farbe ist das nicht so. Ich dachte zuerst, daß die Toner-Kartusche zu Ende geht: die neue ist nicht besser! Anderes Papier: auch nix!

Dann habe ich einmal den Drucker zerlegt, und mir ist aufgefallen, daß die Heizrolle, oder wie man die nennt, schwarze Farbreste aufweißt - es wird nicht alles abgerollt.

Was kann ich da nun machen? Wäre echt schade im den Drucker...

Danke für Tips oder Lösungen!

Klärchen


----------



## rabe08 (1. März 2012)

Wieviel Ausdrucke hat der Drucker hinter sich? Es hört sich so an als wäre die Fixiereinheit (= Heizung, sollte gut 200 Grad machen) beschädigt oder ausgenudelt.


----------



## klaerchen (2. März 2012)

So gute 1500-1800 Seiten hat der Drucker schon hinter sich. Meinst Du, das ist die Grenze dieser Heizung? Was kann man da machen und warum nur schwarz? (andere Zusammensetzung?)


----------



## HCN (2. März 2012)

Benutzt du nur neue original Hersteller Toner?

Oder etwa Rebuild / Refill / Noname TOner?

Bei den letzten dreien kann es unter Umständen zu Dreck, Streifen und anderen Artefakten kommen, weil diese TOner oft eine andere Zusammensetzung als das Herstellerpulver haben. Zb können Additive fehlen oder die Mengen  nicht 100 % übereinstimmen oder die Eigenschaften (Schmelzpunkt usw.)  stimmen nicht 100% überein.

In der Garantiezeit entfällt meist auch diese, wenn man keine Origninaltoner benutzt.

Wenn das der Fall ist kannst du nicht viel machen. Eine KOstenpflichti8ge Reparatur bzw einen Austausch der Bildtrommel lohnt sich oft ga nicht bei billig Druckern, da kommt ein neukauf fast günstiger.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist hast du evtl noch sowas wie onsite Service Garantie? 

Manchmal kann ein reinigen Helfen, aber vorischt die Bildtrommel ist u. a. auch Lichtempfindlich und sollten irgendwelche Kratzer drau kommen, kannst du das Ding gleich in die Tonne treten.

200 Seiten sind für einen LD ansonsten noch gar nichts. Man beachte übrigens das die Lebensdauer viel st#rker sinkt wenn man nur einzelne Seiten druckt. Also statt 10x1 Seite zu drucjen, besser wenn es geht sammeln und 1 x10 Seitne Drucken. Häufige Lade / Entlade Wechsel sind der Tod für die Komponente und oft auhc für den Toner, weil viele Drucker sich dann öfter Kalibrieren = Toner verbrauchen.


----------



## klaerchen (2. März 2012)

Jetzt sind es Toner von einem Drittanbieter. Die Originalen sind so teuer, da kann man gleich einen neuen kaufen. Garantie ist noch drauf, aber einschicken dauert und ich brauche den. Ja, 2000 Seiten sind für solche Drucker wenig. 
Mit den originalen Toner hat er aber auch gesponnen. Saubergemacht habe schon alles was ging. Die Bildtrommel (so eine Folie, nich?) war und ist sauber.


----------



## HCN (2. März 2012)

Dann würde ich es mal mit Einschicken probieren.

Wenn du Glück hast merken die nichts davon das ein Drittanbieter Toner drin war. Ja die Origninalen sind teuer, aber oft gibt es z. B. nen Toner oder die Bildtrommel umsonst wenn man bei diesen Reward Programmen mit macht. Auf lange sicht gerechnet kommt es aber billiger toner nachzukaufen als immer nen neuen Drucker, wenn man keine noname ware verwendet (zumindest noch während der Garantiezeit).
Das ist halt Glückssache, ich hatte schon welche die gingen problemlos und andere Marken haben das Bild nach 1000 Seiten versaut, das ging dann auch nicht mehr weg.

Das es mit dem origninale Toner auch Probleme gibt ist aber seh selten.



> Saubergemacht habe schon alles was ging.



Naja ich würds einfach einschicken oder damit leben. Mehr kannst du nicht machen.


----------



## klaerchen (2. März 2012)

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Hilfe und Hinweise. Werde jetzt schauen, wie ich weiter vorgehe.


----------

